# Homemade soap that doesn't leave you "squeaky"?



## martygreene (Sep 8, 2007)

I've just about given up on homemade and natural soaps. Everything I've tried dries my skin out and leaves it "squeaky". I know plenty of people think that squeaky clean is a good thing, but squeaky skin is the sign of it being stripped of it's natural protective sebum, something my skin doesn't need to have done to it.

Currently one of the only "soaps" I can use is the sensitive skin Dove beauty bar. I'd love something which is paraben free, and alll natural to use, but everything I've tried has been either too harsh, drying, or otherwise irritates my skin.

Any ideas?


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Give me your address and I will send you a sample of mine! Squeaky is definetely not in my soaps description. I superfat at 5% and also use Goat milk.

Seriously, I will send you a bar. And if you want to use mine great, or if you want to learn to make it yourself I can help you formulate your own.

PM me your address!

Bethany


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Do you have very hard water? This may be the cause of the 'squeaky' problem.

Dawn


----------

